# Electric blue crayfish



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey just wondering if my local store can tell the difference between a male and female...?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is not that hard to tell, i know i have a pic somewhere let me look for it, might help


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok found it, i had to put it on photobucket..
the most comon ways are in this 2 pics and also on the blues u can tell by the claws, females are shorter and round it males are longer and pointier. hope this helps and saves u a trip


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

thank u sooooooo much! already saved me a trip and "he" seems to love where hes at now.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear  Is a bit hard to sex them when they are small but not to much lol


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

ya the guy at the store at no problem and gave me a healthy looking male. Now im wondering the best diet for him. Have algae wafers and sinking tabs. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, my blue lobster seems to have layed eggs but, I have 1 lobster in my tank making this impossible... Any other ideas of what these white egg sack looking things could be??


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

no you don't! It's just that the eggs won't be fertilized. You must be feeding it well. The eggs will remain white because they're not fertilized. They turn black as they develop.


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wondering if putting a male betta and a blue lobster are compatible?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

heard that blue lobster is pretty aggressive


----------

